# .htaccess Verzeichnisschutz und Unterverzeichnisse andere User



## dwex (8. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Also ich verwende den XAMPP unter Windows.

Jetzt habe ich ja ein "htdocs"-Verzeichnis - in diesem habe ich eine .htaccess und eine .htpasswd liegen - ausserdem erlaube ich noch den Zugriff von bestimmten IP-Adressen ohne Zugriffskontrolle.
Das ganze sieht dann so aus:

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "FORBIDDEN AREA"
AuthUserfile "../htdocs/.htpasswd"

Require valid-user
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Allow from 192.168.1.70
Allow from 192.168.1.55
Satisfy any
```

So jetzt habe ich noch ein Unterverzeichnis - ich nenne es einfach mal "admin" - auf dieses Unterverzeichnis sollen nur bestimmte nutzer zugreifen können. Also habe ich mir gedacht - machst eine neue .htaccess und eine neue .htpasswd und legst die einfach in das neue Verzeichnis "admin".
Leider funktioniert das nicht und alle haben Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

